# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  حفيدة الملك الحسن الثاني للا سكينة تتزوج بمدير موقع الكتروني مغربي..شاهد الصور

## Sad Story

من المتوقع أن تعقد الأميرة للا سكينة، حفيدة الملك الراحل الحسن الثاني، ابنة الأميرة للا مريم، شقيقة الملك محمد الخامس، قرانها على رجل أعمال من الدر البيضاء قريبًا. وأفادت صحف مغربية تناولت الخبر، أن مراسم الخطوبة ستتم بعد عيد الأضحى، على أن يجري حفل الزفاف الصيف المقبل.
وكشفت يومية "المساء" على أن زوج الأميرة للا سكينة يدعى هشام الخميري، 29 سنة، وهو رجل أعمال وحاصل على دبلوم في الهندسة الكهربائية، وصاحب موقع "أمل جوب" للبحث عن فرص العمل.
وكانت أسبوعية "الأيام" المغربية سباقة في نشر خبر استعدادات العائلة الملكية لإعلان خطبة الأميرة المدللة للملك الراحل الحسن الثاني، بعدها نقلت الصحف المغربية هذا الخبر.

وكان المغاربة قد تعرفوا أيام الحسن الثاني على هذه الأميرة، إذ ظهرت في أكثر من نشاط مع الملك الراحل، وكان الحسن الثاني يحرص على اصطحاب حفيدته الصغيرة آنذاك معه. تلك الصغيرة التي كانت تترنح بمرح طفولي قرب أقوى ملوك الدولة العلوية، هي الأميرة للا سكينة، البنت البكر للأميرة للا مريم. كانت أشهر حفيدة للملك الراحل وأكثرها قربًا.
ولدت الأميرة للا سكينة يوم 30 نيسان/أبريل 1986. وحرص الملك الراحل بنفسه أن يختار لها إسمها. على غرار باقي أفراد العائلة الملكية درست الأميرة للا سكينة في المدرسة المولوية. بعد تخرجها التحقت بمتابعة دراستها في العلوم السياسية. وبعد ذلك اختارت طريقًا آخر وولجت جامعة عريقة في بوسطن بأميركا لدراسة تاريخ الفن. دشنت الأميرة للا سكينة أول ظهور رسمي لها إلى جانب خالها الملك محمد السادس سنة 2000. وكان ذلك بمناسبة قيام الملك بزيارة رسمية إلى إسبانيا. كما رافقت الأميرة للا سكينة والدتها الأميرة للا مريم سنة 2004 إلى الأردن، وتابعت إلى جانبها أشغال القمة الثانية للمرأة العربية. وتقيم الأميرة في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس في بيت جدها من أبيها الوزير الأول الأسبق عبد اللطيف الفيلالي، كما أن علاقتها بأبيها فؤاد الفيلالي تحسنت بعد فترة فتور.

----------


## روان

الف مبروك..وشكرا

----------


## Paradise

بالرفاه والبنبن

----------


## محمد العزام

مبروك للا

مشكور محمد

----------

